# elyria,oh cage 18 white female gs



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

cage 18 white female http ://www.loraincounty.us/website/index.asp?webpageid={ACC7C3DA-99C1-4EE0-B8E9-9AA9E3A1218B}


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

mods please delete this post,not sure why 2 posted,thank you


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

The County's website is back on line:










Cage #18 Shepherd female, from EPD. Available for adoption 11/2.


http://www.loraincounty.us/website/index.asp?webpageid={ACC7C3DA-99C1-4EE0-B8E9-9AA9E3A1218B}


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Gorgeous girl. I hope she gets adopted promptly...


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

She is gorgeous! What a good looking girl!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

i use to live in this county for 34 yrs, if i remember correctly,EPD where she came from it says,means Elyria Police department. she is a looker,shows pride and strength in her sitting postion. is she being held tight,or is it just the pic?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

any info?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

WOW!! She is one of the prettiest white GSD's I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still there


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Such a pretty girl.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Site updated tonite and she's gone


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone know if she was pt,or adopted?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

site has been updated tonite and she's back. Says owner surrender and available NOW.

NOT MUCH TIME








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Back on site and available.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Gorgeous is all the way down on page 5...bump for the beauty...time is very limited...O/S!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

My goodness she is beautiful. Surely there is some help for her.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

noticed she was far back on pages ,bump


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

She is so pretty.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump,any info?


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

I just called on this girl - the good news is that she was adopted.

The slightly concerning news is that she was adopted with the dog in Cage #19, a male. Though if you were going to breed (intentionally) I suppose you would find a male shepherd (we know there are enough around) and not a mix.

So let's hope it was a good home.

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

God forbid the shelters should get a LITTLE proactive and fix the female befoe she leaves!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

not that it helps much,but if i am not mistaken you get a spay/neuter cert. from here,however to my knowledge they do not follow up.this is my hometown and while alot of inprovements have been made over the last few yrs.,it still has along way to go.i understand from a inside source,they have really been trying to save/keep as many dogs as they can,and the new director is much better then the previous one.elyria/lorain is huge on strays,thus where spay/neuter would help soooo much!!!it is rare they treat a sick/injured dog,the funds are not there.i pulled my beloved rocky ( RIP doodle 2004-2007,age 3) from this shelter,and i had to put him down in august of 07.By no means am i defending this shelter,just trying to say that because of the circumstances this is why these dogs( as so many others) need exposure.they need help,rescue or anything.when i see a gs there,i post it,and wish i could post the other dogs,regardless of the breed.not found a good all breed rescue yet.Trust me from living there 34 yrs. adoption from someone in that county or close counties may not always be that happy,safe loving home.( alot of chained dogs,fighting dogs,guard dogs etc.) Although,please understand there are many WONDERFUL HOMES AVAIL. TOO. Sry for going off subject..this shelter just tugs at me,because my rocky came from there.


----------

